# keyboard sonata ideas



## Ampersand Man

random ideas.. the first bit is chronological but the ending is just thrown in to show you my thoughts for that. maybe i should add violin?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Wow! You have somehow managed to invade the forum with lots of incomplete musical works.


----------



## Bach

Why does everyone write music that's passé?


----------



## soundandfury

Bach said:


> Why does everyone write music that's passé?


perhaps because no-one likes music that's physically painful to listen to :grin:

ok, so now I've just offended all the modernists on here. But then, you kinda offended me as a neoclassicist with that 'passé' remark. I don't think there's any such thing as a passé genre, only passé use of it. (Of course, that might be what you meant. If so then I apologise)

PS this post's mostly humour. don't take it too seriously


----------

